# HVRR: Spayed/neutered rescue ratties for adoption in MI, transport possible!



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Huron Valley Rat Rescue currently has around 30 rats needing homes, including babies. We are located in Ypsilanti, MI, but can sometimes arrange transport, so please don't hesitate to ask!

Please view our Adoptable Pets list to see who is currently available. Not all our rats are currently on Petfinder, so if there is something in particular you are looking for, please ask!

Most rats are spayed/neutered before adoption.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/hvrr.html

[email protected]


----------

